# I have switched to an easier way of making bands



## lightgeoduck

I was going to make a video, but I have already made a couple and there are plenty out there already ( though I still might make one in the future )

I just wanted to share a couple of changes that I made to making my bands

First, though it's a small change, it helps soo much

I traded in my handheld rotary cutter and ruler method, since I sometimes slip and mess a band up, to a personal rotary trimmer








It holds the sheet firm and the cut is always straight due to the guide. Make sure it has a replaceable rotary blade if you want continuous cutting.








Also, since the move I lost my jig and since I don't have time to make another one I purchased one from Nathan









Yes It is easy to make one, but if you would rather purchase, this is a good buy... It really does make your life easier.

Thanks, and that's all for now

LGD


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Very nice LGD, myself, I simply use masking tape both sides of the rubber, be it latex, or TBG.

Then steel ruler, and razor cutter, on a tiled floor, very carefully cut.

I have used this for several months, and it has been perfectly satisfactory.

Of course the extra expense of a cutting mat, and good roller cutter; will in time make perfect sense: but in the interim this works well enough.

Cheers Allan


----------



## quarterinmynose

Word. You nailed it Duck. These two things are the key to easy bands.

1. Reliable cutting method. I use a btoon cutting jig, but your cutter and mine seem to accomplish the same thing: straight even cuts.

2. A tying jig. Oh man! Absolute must. Noobshooter was kind enough to make me one.

Now a days bands are a snap. For anyone not using these things I highly recommend giving it a go.


----------



## ash

I've messed with a lot of different tying methods including some very fancy adjustable jigs, but so far nothing has been better than a simple pony-clamp jig like Nathan's design.


----------



## August West

Very interesting what is this "personal rotary trimmer"?


----------



## ZorroSlinger

As you stated, there are others who have explained & demonstrated the handheld rotary cutter/mat/ruler method and also, other's who use the regular scissors/packing or masking tape method ... for cutting bands. Also, other's say they use the old fashioned guillotine type cutters.

I have not seen demonstration or more detailed explaination yet, the use of this type of guided rotary cutter for cutting bands. I did quick search of photo of your new cutter and I think it's the CARL 13100 Bidex Personal Rotary Trimmer, 12 inch model? I see that there are also other brands & different price ranges of these similar types of guided rotary cutters.


----------



## lightgeoduck

quarterinmynose said:


> Word. You nailed it Duck. These two things are the key to easy bands.
> 
> 1. Reliable cutting method. I use a btoon cutting jig, but your cutter and mine seem to accomplish the same thing: straight even cuts.
> 
> 2. A tying jig. Oh man! Absolute must. Noobshooter was kind enough to make me one.
> 
> Now a days bands are a snap. For anyone not using these things I highly recommend giving it a go.


Yeah, Brandon's jig seems like a necessity for hand cutters. and you are right,, with the right set up.. it makes band making a snap 



August West said:


> Very interesting what is this "personal rotary trimmer"?





ZorroSlinger said:


> As you stated, there are others who have explained & demonstrated the handheld rotary cutter/mat/ruler method and also, other's who use the regular scissors/packing or masking tape method ... for cutting bands. Also, other's say they use the old fashioned guillotine type cutters.
> 
> I have not seen demonstration or more detailed explaination yet, the use of this type of guided rotary cutter for cutting bands. I did quick search of photo of your new cutter and I think it's the CARL 13100 Bidex Personal Rotary Trimmer, 12 inch model? I see that there are also other brands & different price ranges of these similar types of guided rotary cutters.


Actually its a PRT100N... Tomorrow night I will make a quick demo of it in action.. especially since I figured out my widescreen issues with my Utube uploads

LGD


----------



## orcrender

Does the trimmer have a ceramic blade?


----------



## reset

Saw those a while ago at Wal Mart and was tempted to try it. But i doubt there the same quality that yours is.


----------



## lightgeoduck

orcrender said:


> Does the trimmer have a ceramic blade?


Seems like steel to me... Not sure how long a blade will last, but my job is so much easier now... Of course if you do have a hand blade I am sure Btoon's guided jig will do just as well

LGD


----------



## Greavous

I made a slingshot for a buddy a few weeks ago and while making up the bands he brought out a paper trimmer that works wonderful on bands. Its basically the same rotatory cutter but held in a fixture and slides on a rail. There was also a straight edge which held down the material. carefully mark out the width you want and slide the dooie and that is that.


----------



## Dr J

These are very useful, especially if you are cutting thin rubber. Thankfully a friend supplied me with a BB cutting jig along with a tying jig. The have certainly made cutting and tying bands a lot more enjoyable Thanks QIMN .


----------



## B.P.R

Id be interested to see what these 'band cutting jigs' are...

For me... a cutting mat... ruler and a rotary cutter...work perfect..

And my band tying jig completes the process...


----------



## NoForkHit

Greavous said:


> I made a slingshot for a buddy a few weeks ago and while making up the bands he brought out a paper trimmer that works wonderful on bands. Its basically the same rotatory cutter but held in a fixture and slides on a rail. There was also a straight edge which held down the material. carefully mark out the width you want and slide the dooie and that is that.


Well this one looks very professional.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Ah got to love having a great wife.

Since my last post on this topic, surprise, surprise, my wife has got me a large cutting mat, good quality rotary cutter and blades.

But she is still my pouch tying jig; well for 3,to 6 pouch sets at a time, before....go figure.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ruthiexxxx

NoForkHit said:


> Greavous said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a slingshot for a buddy a few weeks ago and while making up the bands he brought out a paper trimmer that works wonderful on bands. Its basically the same rotatory cutter but held in a fixture and slides on a rail. There was also a straight edge which held down the material. carefully mark out the width you want and slide the dooie and that is that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well this one looks very professional.
Click to expand...

I bought two of these paper trimmers, one of them new and quite expensive. Neither of them were any good at cutting TBG. In fact the new one scarcely dented it


----------



## Greavous

that is odd, the one I was using had no trouble cutting TBG at all and the cutter head was years old vs. brand new. I recall applying some downward force throughout the cutting pass but it ate the TBG up.


----------



## Dr J

I experienced the same problem, works well with paper and the thicker bands but hopeless on the thin stuff. I found that the blade is not sharp enough, because when I used a rotary cutter in the jig it cut perfectly 
BB use your fertile mind to add a feature to hold the rubber down in your excellent rig, and you would be on to another winner!


----------



## NoForkHit

ruthiexxxx said:


> NoForkHit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greavous said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a slingshot for a buddy a few weeks ago and while making up the bands he brought out a paper trimmer that works wonderful on bands. Its basically the same rotatory cutter but held in a fixture and slides on a rail. There was also a straight edge which held down the material. carefully mark out the width you want and slide the dooie and that is that.
> 
> 
> 
> Well this one looks very professional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bought two of these paper trimmers, one of them new and quite expensive. Neither of them were any good at cutting TBG. In fact the new one scarcely dented it
Click to expand...

Thank's Ruthie for the info. Then I will continue to work with my roller cutter. Cutting bands is not the time consumer number one.


----------



## Susi

Greavous I really like that rail cutter. I've got some ideas now after hovering over a number of posts on jigs. I do have a large guillotine cutter but haven't tried it on TBG yet. I anticipate some squeegee effect to move the rubber off track as the cutter cuts against the edge. Will try and post the results good or bad. Also will sharpen the blade a bit better trying.
chuck


----------



## brucered

Thanks. I was just searching to see if a Carl Rotary Trimmer would work.

We already have one that my wife uses for Crafting and cutting paper, so I'll give that a shot before buying an Olfa.

If it doesn't work, I'll hit up Michaels and buy a 45mm Olfa with a 40% off coupon.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Last year I got essentially the fiskars version of that trimmer, and it works pretty well. For some reason though, I have to apply a lot of pressure to get a cut in the TBG (possibly the blade?), and it cuts almost all the way through, with just the thinnest bit left on the bottom of the cut, but the bands are easy enough to pull apart once cut. I.E. the cut goes almost all the way through, but there's about a hair's width of rubber left that can be torn easily, leaving no ragged edges or anything. It's so easy to cut bands now though, so I'll be playing around with the cut bar thing (the bit of material under the blade serving a similar purpose to a cutting mat), and I may try to replace or sharpen the blades later on.


----------



## raventree78

I always had trouble with my rotary cutter wandering away from my straight edge. I also had trouble with my band material slipping under the straight edge. Well the system I use now eliminates all of that for me, I can easily cut 1/8 x 9 inch tieing bands with this setup. I really does not matter the type of band material either, so far I've cut tbg, ssblack, 1/32 natural gum rubber, pure latex tourniquet bands, .030 latex, linatex and a few weights of golds gym resistance bands. I've cut all but the linatex double thickness to get a matched set with each cut and I've cut them all single layer.

OK now the system it is called The Grace Company True Cut system. The acrylic (I think) ruler has ridges running down the long sides. The cutter uses 45mm blades and had a hub that rides the ridge on the ruler. This keeps everything aligned and keeps pressure on the material being cut at the time of the cut. It is a bit pricey but if you take care of it it will pay for itself in the long run when you don't miss cut and ruin your latex.

I bought mine online at walmart: https://www.walmart.com/ip/The-Grace-Company-Truecut-Ruler-with-Ruler-Track/24631124

https://www.walmart.com/ip/My-Comfort-Cutter-45mm/17337897

total around $40.00 but imho worth every penny, I have paid for it already not buying precut and not messing up my cuts.


----------



## THWACK!

lightgeoduck said:


> I was going to make a video, but I have already made a couple and there are plenty out there already ( though I still might make one in the future )
> 
> I just wanted to share a couple of changes that I made to making my bands
> 
> First, though it's a small change, it helps soo much
> 
> I traded in my handheld rotary cutter and ruler method, since I sometimes slip and mess a band up, to a personal rotary trimmer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> It holds the sheet firm and the cut is always straight due to the guide. Make sure it has a replaceable rotary blade if you want continuous cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> Also, since the move I lost my jig and since I don't have time to make another one I purchased one from Nathan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> Yes It is easy to make one, but if you would rather purchase, this is a good buy... It really does make your life easier.
> 
> Thanks, and that's all for now
> 
> LGD


I recently replied to Flatbands' old video re: cutting bands, in which I suggested the purchase of, and use of a "Securecut" safety ruler (Amazon.com). The Securecut ruler has a raised handle along the length of the ruler, which raises one's fingers away from being near to a cutting blade, AND allows steady pressure to the rubber underneath it, so it doesn't move while being cut. Finger repair/replacement is expensive.

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK!

August West said:


> Very interesting what is this "personal rotary trimmer"?


He won't tell you - didn't you see the word "personal"?

THWACK!


----------

